# Which clutch to go with???



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm looking to replace the clutch and everything else on my '04 GTO and was wondering which one to go with. I have 56k on it now and the clutch is still fine. I just wanted to take care of it before I get it back out for the summer. Anybody have any suggestions? Not looking for anything too high performance, but a step up from stock. Thanks-Eric


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

LS7 clutch kit is about $450. Just remember to replace your slave(f-body one and you just have to swap the GTO mounting bracket - only a few minutes of work to save you $100).

I'd also consider installing SS lines and a remote bleeder while there.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Yea I'm definitly replacing everything. Got to do it right while everthing is out anyways. Thanks for the advice.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

LS7 is going to be your best option for a near stock replacement.

Two other options include the StreetSlayer and the Monster. Monster comes in stages. Stage 1 or 2 would be fine if you are content with the power you have now. Anything higher than that is great for higher power.

I went with the StreetSlayer, although lately I've been wishing I went with the Monster. The StreetSlayer is a great clutch, just has terrible chatter, which is something that I have read is common with it. As for the Monster, it is top of the line. Highly praised in the GTO community and many others as well. Great product for a great price!

It all depends what your goals are power wise and the amount you want to pay. The StreetSlayer is more in the middle range for price compared to the LS7 and Monster units. The Monster is the more expensive of the three, again all depending on the stage you go with.

Just as was stated above me, make sure you swap out the slave cylinder, and pilot bearing Also is a good idea to put in new tranny fluid. Easy maintenance and makes dropping the transmission with no fluid a breeze. I did the swap on jackstands in the driveway. I have a write up I believe on here. You can check that out.

- Clutch Kit
- Alignment Tool
- ARP Clutch and Flywheel Bolts
- Slave Cylinder
- Tranny Fluid
- Clutch Fluid
- Remote Bleeder

I didn't go with the remote bleeder because I am fine getting under the car and doing it. Others have loved theirs. To each his own


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey thanks Falco21. I don't plan on modifying the engine much anyways. This will give me quite a few options on clutches. Also, I'm going to do all the fluids and slave cylinder as well. Thanks so much for the advice.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I would suggest either the LS7 or the Monster Stage 2. 

The Monster, IMO, is a much better clutch than the LS7 one. Although, many have had great succes with the LS7.

Either way, don't foget the slave!! If you forget, it will just fail on you after the clutch install. You can get one from VatoZone for around $70 with a lifetime warranty. The lifetime warranty comes in handy if you plan on owning this car for a while. Ask me how I know LOL

Ask for a 2002 Camaro V8 slave cylinder and just swap the fittings from the old slave to the Camaro one. Very simple and a lot cheaper route than buying a GTO one from GM.

If you need help, PM me. I will be glad to help you out. I know it helped me a ton when I was learning to talk with experienced members.


----------



## trues607 (Dec 15, 2012)

There is no way I'm going to forget anything on this replacement. I don't want to do it once let alone twice. When I get my parts if I run into any problems you'll be hearing from me. Everything should be straight foward. This isn't my first clutch job and easier when I have access to a lift. Thanks again for the help.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My buddy has a C5Z with 500+rwhp. He has a Monster stage 3. The clutch feels like OEM but holds the power. I'd def buy Monster for my build if I was going to power.

I don't think I'd spend the $200 more for a Monster stage 1 over an LS7.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> My buddy has a C5Z with 500+rwhp. He has a Monster stage 3. The clutch feels like OEM but holds the power. I'd def buy Monster for my build if I was going to power.
> 
> I don't think I'd spend the $200 more for a Monster stage 1 over an LS7.


I think a stage 3 is over kill for the OP. That clutch is rated at 750 hp. It also is the first in the series that turns into a 6 puck disc as opposed to the full face option, which has a different driving habit then stock.

The stage 2 Monster is rated at 525hp, plenty for the OP's application, and is also a full face disc. It will drive A LOT like stock yet still hold the power.

I am not correcting you Jpalamar. Just referring your statement into the OP's context. Your buddy has the right stage for his setup


----------



## purposebuiltsleeper (Feb 28, 2013)

Falco21 said:


> I would suggest either the LS7 or the Monster Stage 2.
> 
> The Monster, IMO, is a much better clutch than the LS7 one. Although, many have had great succes with the LS7.
> 
> ...


do you always have to replace the slave cylinder?


----------



## aikidoshadow (Oct 16, 2012)

I have always heard and done it as best practice. With $45-50 in fluids to replace and dropping the tranny its better safe than sorry.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A slave with over 15k on it I'd replace it.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

i have just over 100k miles on my ls7 clutch mated with my maggie 112 and it's finally starting to show slippage.

i really love the street manners of the clutch.

if i replace the ls7 clutch what should i buy? just the disc?

i thought about the katech ls9 clutch, but read some story about him not standing behind his clutch that failed at 700 miles. im not sure if that's been resolved.

I'm passing on rps twin carbon since i have that on the NSX and i prefer the ls7 ease of use in clutch engagement.

how much power are ls7 clutches suppose to handle with the weight of the.gto?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I've seen in the range of 450-500 at our weight with more on a Vette. The added weight of the flywheel has pros and cons too. If you don't race it's a good one.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

This is a street driven car.

Only racing would be from a roll traffic light or on the freeway.


----------

